

Ask HN: How do you find "A" Players?  - chany2

Not for hiring, but for working alongside with.
======
wslh
Friends, coworkers, and acquaintances. People whom you know how they work in
different situations. I don't think resumes or karma points replace that.

------
ryanto
If you are looking for talented programmers start contributing to some open
source projects. You'll get to work alongside some very good people.

------
angersock
Go to hackathons, chat people up at bars, check out talks. Like passion tends
to find like passion.

See what other people are working on, and if it looks fun join in. If you have
your own project, pimp that. Maybe you'll join them or vice versa.

It's all basically just a pickup kickball game anyway, right? Have fun with it
and don't be too serious.

